# USC - Graduate Housing Jan 08



## Barry (Nov 8, 2007)

Any advice on where to live, where not to live? I don't have a US driving licence so close campus is probably a good idea.  Any thoughts from any Trojans before next week when I'm visiting would be great.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 13, 2007)

Too bad, I am probably too late.

Go for the North University Village area if you won't have a car...inside the little area that is bordered by Adams on the north, Hoover on the East, Vermont on the West, and Jefferson on the South...Orchard, Magnolia, Ellendale, etc.


----------

